# hand checks



## Hanzo04 (Aug 18, 2004)

can someone explain to me what hand checks are?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 18, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> can someone explain to me what hand checks are?


I may be misunderstanding the question, but kenpo happens a bit closer than TKD; so, the hands are tasked to cancel your opponents weapons upon your return motion. Positional checks are  self explanatory but activated checks are pretty cool. Its late but I'll try to relate a concept you know. A parry is pretty much a strike followed by and activated check. Webster describes parries as "warding off" a blow, but your are in fact checking the strike after the initial contact. 
Sean


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 18, 2004)

fighter one strikes. fighter 2 blocks.fighter 1 hold strike out to hold block in place and then parries hand out of the way in order to strike fighter 2 with his other hand.

Basically, a hand check is like a block that looks like a strike. 

I think that's what your talking about.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

Hand Check is the Hand Movement that helps the defender prevent a possible movement/attack from the attacker after a block or a strike by the defender.

Such as an outside defense aganist a left punch.


Left hand you do a outside block to the arm throwing the punch then you drop your hand on the arm (grapping or pushing it down) to prevent the opponent to use it again or pulling it back.


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 19, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Hand Check is the Hand Movement that helps the defender prevent a possible movement/attack from the attacker after a block or a strike by the defender.
> 
> Such as an outside defense aganist a left punch.
> 
> ...


Ya, what he said....

Much better wording.


----------



## tsunami (Sep 23, 2004)

I totally agree with Mr Weiser. What I would like to add is that a Check is an application and a Cover is antisipation. Meaning that a check and a cover can look the same but the cover does not touch. It is positioned to monitor possible movement.

Have a good one! George


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2004)

In law enforcement jargon a handcheck is a call to the clerks office to check on any warrants that are new and have made it to the computer yet..(Forgive me please I couldn't resist)


----------

